# Name/make of reg mod



## Nas (21/12/17)

hey guys

I saw these small,bright colored, blingy regulated mods at Vapecon 2017 and for the life of me I cannot remember the make/name.

They have these cool chains/necklaces and the promo girls were handing the flyers out at the entrance of vapecon

Please anybody have any idea what I'm babbling about.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/12/17)

Any chance it was the Mi-One ? http://mi-one.com/

Not sure who does stock them locally if it is.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (21/12/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Any chance it was the Mi-One ? http://mi-one.com/
> 
> Not sure who does stock them locally if it is.


If it is, I understand the attraction. Those promo girls could make me buy anything...

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/17)

It was one of Ruby Roo's top device for 2017... I had version one and it was crap. But I understand the newer versions are much better.


----------



## Hooked (21/12/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Any chance it was the Mi-One ? http://mi-one.com/
> 
> Not sure who does stock them locally if it is.



@Kuhlkatz I followed the link and WOW! They look gorgeous!

Here's the SA website https://mionevapesa.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (21/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Kuhlkatz I followed the link and WOW! They look gorgeous!
> 
> Here's the SA website https://mionevapesa.co.za/


Very very interesting indeed. Seems they have an excellent marketing person as well. That website knocks it out of the park.

Regards

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Nas (21/12/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Any chance it was the Mi-One ? http://mi-one.com/
> 
> Not sure who does stock them locally if it is.




yes, that's it!!! thanks man!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (22/12/17)

I don't know about the mod,but the models in a couple of the pics on the web site were very convincing!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/12/17)

Hooked said:


> @Kuhlkatz I followed the link and WOW! They look gorgeous!
> 
> Here's the SA website https://mionevapesa.co.za/



Thanks for the SA link @Hooked . I saw the results in a Google search, but could not reach the https:// version. Unfortunately also cannot reach the http://mionevapesa.co.za site from work as it's blocked by policies, but it does open on my mobile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

